# JLabels über Canvas3D



## Developer_X (4. Apr 2009)

Hi, wie ihr alle wisst, die sich mit java3D auskennen, kann man die 3D Welt sichtbar machen, (in einem Frame) mithilfe von Canvas3D und der GraphicsConfiguration, also mein Problem ist folgendes:
1.ich habe eine 3D Welt in meinem Frame
2.ich möchte das Buttons, Label etc. vor der 3D welt sind
d.h. im hintergrund soll die 3D Welt zu sehen sein
und im VoderGrund Buttons, Labels, usw...

aber wie kann ich das Realisiere?
Wenn ich einen Button vor dem Canvas3D adde, steht dieser Button im Hintergrund genauso, wie wenn ich den button nach dem Canvas3D adde,

habt ihr ne idee wie ich das machen könnte?

PS:
Ich habs auch mal versucht, mit "canvas3D.setEnabled(false);" aber dann wird die 3D Welt überhaupt nicht angezeigt


----------



## Marco13 (4. Apr 2009)

Das wird schwierig. Swing ist Lightweight, und Canvas3D heavyweight. Eine Möglichkeit wäre, nicht Swing sondern AWT zu verwenden - viele andere Möglichkeiten gibt's glaubich nicht  Schau auch mal hier J3D.ORG - Tutorials - Java3D and Swing


----------



## Developer_X (4. Apr 2009)

ah, da hast du recht, da bin ich gar nicht drauf gekommen, du musst buttons usw. vor canvas3D adden, und diese Buttons müssen von awt sein, dann gehts, danke für den hinweis!


----------

